# Tripod Deer Stands



## shaun (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone have any plans or ideas for building a tripod stand.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

check out texasbowhunter, alot of pictures on there!! Seems there isn't many tree in Texas worth climbing


----------



## Gummi Bear (Jun 23, 2010)

RatherB - that's hysterical!

It's true, pretty much anything west of DFW is all scrub, and nothing is straight. I've hunted properties where a 20' tree is an anomaly. A climbing stand here is completely useless, I marvel when I travel east and see trees that are so tall and straight. 


TBH has a great DIY section, with a lot of talented folks, it's a good place to look for ideas. I've spent a lot of time on there looking for ideas, enough so that I'm going to spend some time over the winter building a couple of tripods that are comfortable and easy to move for me to use in the spring for pig and turkey hunting.

Here's a few standouts:

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243087

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112578

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=314981


----------



## shaun (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks very much


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Friend of mine has a couple of vintage tripods made of aluminum--by Braden Manufacturing of San Antonio. Don't think they weigh 50lbs. easy to carry on a shoulder. I have a home-built that is so heavy it buckles my knees--so it gets hauled in the truck as close as I can get to the site then dragged the rest of the way but still no fun.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

had thoughts of building one ... I'll keep an eye on this thread for sure.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Dredging up an old thread in hopes for some new innovations... anyone with new designs?


----------

